# UGGS and the washing machine!



## TresChic35

Yea, with everything thats been happening lately...I've been feeling a bit depressed.  School, exams, "friends", etc...  The horrible rainy weather today didn't help either.  All of the yellow snow is melting and the puddles are muddy brown!  I should've worn my Burberry rain boots today, but I was stupid and didn't.   Instead I wore my Ugg Talls and got them all wet and a bit muddy!  

I got back to my room and took off my Uggs in disgust.  Then I had some "brilliant"  idea and decided that I'd throw them in the washing machine.  With everything that has been happening lately...I thought, "what could go wrong?  with everything else thats bad is happening to me...a pair of damaged Uggs won't do much harm!"  So with that, I threw them in the wash on delicate and warm water with 2 cupfulls of Tide washing detergent!

I know that you should never put Uggs in the wash as it does damage them.  I do own the special Ugg cleaner and spray, but I'm just too tired to clean them by hand.  Let's just see how my Uggs will turn out!  _I will update in about 2 hours (with pix) when they're done in the wash and in the drying machine....

heheh 


_


----------



## azia

Lol! You're brave! But then again I wash my dress pants in the washing machine despite them being clearly labeled Dry Clean ONLY and also to the horror of my friends. I hope they work out...cant' wait to see pics!


----------



## lawchick

Wow.  I am anxiously awaiting pics.  I am expecting the worst but hoping for the best.  It's quite an expensive science experiment you have taken on Tres Chic!


----------



## meeowy

2 cups of detergent are a lot!  I think you could have just washed them with water!  Good luck with everything.


----------



## spylove22

I did that with my brown pair and they turned out great, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TresChic35

Ooops, I fell asleep and just woke up from my long nap!  Sorry guys!

The boots aren't completely dry yet, so I'll wait until tomorrow to take pictures of the results...hehe


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I washed my daughter's in the machine and it left perm indentation marks where they were pressed against the drain holes during the spin cycle!


----------



## toiletduck

I thought it was OK to wash them in the washer? Oops!  Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## nyc_besos

ooo im scared i hope it comes out good pic pics


----------



## J Star

2 cups? that's too much, you are wasting soap and your washing machine may not be able to totally rinse out all the soap. It is better to go a little less than too much.

 I look forward to your picture.


----------



## Charlie

TresChic35 said:


> _heheh _
> __


 
I love this smily, 

You got pictures yet. I dying to know how they came out. I am scared you used too much soap too


----------



## cammy1

i was thinkin of washin my uggs- will wait 2 c how urs turn up


----------



## joann121270

I would have never thought to put my Uggs in the washing machine. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## volleyballgal

Cant wait for pics! I would never consider putting my Uggs in the washing machine because I hear that will ruin them. Very curious to see the results!


----------



## Leelee

I've never heard of doing that.  Can't wait to hear the end result....hope they're okay.


----------



## IntlSet

Won't it take a billion years for them to dry out? I imagine them getting very stiff...


----------



## sillywahine

oh cant wait to see pics! my sand uggs are so dirty and fugly now


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

i'm intrigued too! my uggs are getting so dirty right now, might put them in the washing machine too if yours turn out ok!


----------



## Ryna

I wash my sand UGGs every few weeks, they are still alive


----------



## bebegirl214

oh i can't wait to see the results


----------



## danicky

I can't wait to hear if they're ok. I would put mine in the washer machine too.


----------



## wantmore

I actually know of someone who did this and it turned out to be okay. GL with yours!


----------



## danicky

Really, awesome. I have to wash mine too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## luvhautecouture

I've been dying to do this too... cause my uggs don't smell nice at all... I am anticipating the results!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

we need pics


----------



## IrisCole

My sand Uggs are 3 years old, and still structurally great, but really dirty - I'm anxious for pics!!


----------



## Jahpson

so how did it work out? 

I havent worn mine in a while so there is no need for me to wash them


----------



## tw1n8ngel

I would like to know also please. I have a pair I haven't worn because they're so dirty, and I'm not exactly sure how to clean them.


----------



## IntlSet

I don't mean to be rude, but I hope this isn't like the "Charge your iPod with an orange" video on YouTube that caused numerous people to ruin their iPods. The video was just a hoax.

Logically, I don't see how this could possibly work out. Even on a delicate cycle, your sheepskin Uggs are being twirled around and around. I can't see that ending up well, not to mention that (a) they'll probably dry stiff (b) they'll take forever to dry.

Of course, try this at your own peril. Common sense tells me this is a bad idea.


----------



## purly




----------



## Charlie

:tumbleweed:


----------



## TresChic35

Hey everyoneIm back!  Sorry for such a long response; Ive been super busy with school and exams.  

Anyways, I've attached pictures of the boots.  You can judge for yourself to see if they came out decent or just damaged



So how did I wash it?

1)	Throw your UGGs in the washing machine (one that doesnt have the stick thing in my middle) with a bunch of towels (to protect the boots from banging on the walls of the washer).

Use this type of washer






do NOT use this type of washer





2)	I recommend using half a cup of woolite detergent (although I used 2 cups of Tide and it oversubsidized and overflowed out of my washer!).

3)	Set it to the delicate cycle and on warm.

4)	When the wash is done, check to see if everything is still soapy (like I said, mine oversubsidized and foam was falling out of the washer and all over the floor).  If things are still soapy, do one more delicate wash with warm water and NO detergent.

5)	When the wash is done, shove all of your towels and UGGs into the dryer with a BUNCH of fabric softener sheets (smells good!) AND also place some dry towels in there too (theyll act as a pillow to the spinning walls of the machine).  I recommend putting it on low heat or else your boots will shrivel up and shrink (I did it on HIGH heat and it shrank to the size of when I first purchased it.  Mine had a few wrinkles, but no big deal.  I wanted it to shrink because they were a bit loose on me).

6)	Come back to the dryer every 10 minutes to check to see if your boots are okay.  

7)	When they are half dry, take them out of the dryer and stuff them with a good amount of paper towels.  

8)	Place your boots right next to the heat and by the morning, they should be completely dry.

9)	Take a suede or nubuck brush and brush your boots only in one direction (I dont have a brushI need to buy one).  This should restore some of the soft suedy/sheep skin texture that was lost during the wash.  Please note that your boots texture wont be the same as brand new boots.  Even when you use the UGG cleaner, they lose that texture, but you can still bring it back by using a nubuck brush.






10)	Use the UGG protecting spray, and spray it all over your UGG boots.  Make sure that your UGGs appear wet, but are not drenched and dripping.  Do this in a ventilated room or even outdoors.  (read the instructions on the bottle)

11)	Wait 24 hours until your boots are completely dry and then use the nubuck brush again to restore the sheepskin nap.  Brush only in one direction.

12)	And voilla!  New boots!  My friends actually asked me if they were new.  I told them I put them in the wash and they are flabbergasted!

I've used my boots for 3 years and they were very wrinkly and a few water/snow stains.  They were fairly clean except for the toe area.  After the washing and drying, my boots shrank to their original "tightness", which is I wanted.  The sand colored boots seem to be a shade darker too, but then again...instead of using light-colored towels, I used JEANS haha!  My jeans are old though, so I knew that there wasn't going to be any color transfer.  The inside of the boots, sheep fur?, became very clean and even fluffier than before I had washed them.  It didn't get messed up at all!  Overall, I'm glad with the results!


*I do not suggest machine-washing your boots if they are semi-new.  I would recommend using the UGG cleaner instead.  But if your boots are 3-years-old and you dont mind ruining them, then go for ityou have nothing to lose!  I am lucky that mine came out great.  If you do plan on doing this with your UGGs, please make sure you know the risks involved.  Do this at your own risk.  Yup, thats all.  Any questions, just ask me!


----------



## TresChic35

How come I can't edit my first post? 


One more pic below... this was taken last night while it was still drying from the UGG spray.  This is what it should look like when you spray your boots.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Thay came out very well!


----------



## Charlie

Thank for ALL the info. They came out great. Good job treschic and good luck at school.


----------



## Leelee

Fresh and clean!  Glad it worked for you!


----------



## louisgurlxoxo

Yaayy they came out great!!


----------



## bebegirl214

wow they came out nice


----------



## purly

Nice.


----------



## wantmore

TresChic35 said:


> The sand colored boots seem to be a shade darker too, but then again...instead of using light-colored towels, I used JEANS haha!


You are too funny ! I think they look almost brand new.


----------



## IntlSet

Do you have before pics?


----------



## maedchen

Wow, I'm really surprised they came out so well.


----------



## duchess

I should have sent you mine to wash. LOL  Mine came out with darker patches and looking fairly bad.  I didn't use any Ugg cleaner;I didn't even know there was such a thing.
I still wear mine around the farm and I will keep washing them until they fall apart.


----------



## luvhautecouture

I don't have a front loaded washer.. maybe I'll just do it at school!! haha dirty their laundry machines


----------



## danicky

Wow, very impressive. I'm glad they came out good.


----------



## eponine03

Wow! I have pink ones that are about four years old and a little messy. I might try washing them now!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## olivia56

Wow, it's like new, thanks for sharing the experience


----------



## nyc_besos

wow they look good like new my pair thats 4 years old are about to be reborn ! thanks so much


----------



## heartnaspade

I'm glad to see that they came out well for you!


----------



## ItalianFashion

wow great thread.  Good to know there is a chance they will look good when washed.  I always wash everything that I am not supposed to.  All my tennis shoes some canvas sandals comforters floormats from my car you name it.


----------



## Trayler

Great information! I'm glad it all worked out well...


----------



## Lanier

*They look great! *


----------



## azia

WOWWWW, i am so impressed! Thanks so much for posting those detailed instructions. I think it's time....after like 4 years of wavering on them and going for other boots, to just get them after seeing that the water/snow stains CAN be washed out. thanks again!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow, you are really brave to do that.... I'm glad they turned out okay and thanks for the instructions!! This makes me less concerned about wearing my UGGs now!


----------



## shopalot

Excellent results!
I though mine were hopeless, but now I'm going to try washing them.


----------



## nycgirl24

wow!! your uggs look brand new!! maybe my old beaten up uggs have some hope to be cute again! hehe..thanks for sharing!


----------



## intheevent

Thanks for the thorough instructions. I'm in Chicago so mine are SUPER salty right now.


----------



## fettfleck

Wow, I am surprised! The look like new!


----------



## luxlover

brave girl for trying it out! you helped all of us out majorly. I am going to try washing my UGGs right now!


----------



## jena.lisa

is it just me or do the uggs look like they were sand color and look more like chestnut... I can't tell if theyre sand or chestnut. do you have before and after pics of what is the actual color?


----------



## lindacris

I've washed mine for years.  They do really well.  The only thing is if you are washing them to get rid of a foot odor then that doesn't help it much.  I guess because so little exposure is given to the inside sheepskin during the washing.


----------



## candypants1100

haha pretty good!! glad they came out okay!


----------



## bebexirene

They came out looking really good.  I'm about to throw my Uggs in the washing machine as well cause they're so dirty.


----------



## jackiefashion

i just tried it with my chestnut pair, they're drying now...we'll see how they come out!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

WOW!! Thats crazy!!

Jackie post your uggs too! I wanna see more pictures!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I read through this expecting a tragedy, but it turned out great. I'm glad it didn't ruin your boots lol.


----------



## bubblevita

Is it definitely not recommanded to use a washer that is not front loading?
I don't have a front loading washing machine but I really want to try this on my filthy and super old baby pink uggs.  I got them when they first made the pink color and when uggs were still made in new zealand!


----------



## divadivine682

Well the care tag inside the box says don't machine wash so Im sure it really doesn't matter if its front loading or top load cuz technically they say don't do it...but hers came out good so why not try it?


----------



## Elementary

i am guessing the agitator in a top loading washer would beat the heck out of your boots, maybe even rip them. the front loaders are easier on items. i just upgraded to a front loader and am so glad i did. i think i'll wash my clogs! my boots are still cleanish.


----------



## glamgirl84

ohh Im excited to see too! My sand ones could use a good washing- since you had such luck I may be trying this!


----------



## ang2383

my mom also threw my sand uggs of 3 years in the washing machine (without my permission).  i was about to have a heart attack when i found out, but after letting them dry naturally, they look good as new.   (my mom didn't use the ugg cleaner beforehand)


----------



## spylove22

I have a top loader washing machine, I washed my brown pair and it turned out great, they get a tad smaller like to their pre-stretched out size.


----------



## kathyinjapan

When I was a kid mum used to throw my uggs into the wash on gentle cycle with a bit of wool detergent and they came out fine


----------



## quickchekgirl16

Alright ladies, against my better judgement, I washed two pairs of UGGS in the washing machine. I must have had too much wine as well, because I washed a light AND black pair together (you can imagine the outcome). Now, as if it wasn't bad enough that my light ones are discolored from the black, they are BOTH very stiff now. 

Is there anything I can do to get the softness back, or am I just screwed for my stupidity??


----------



## Sophie-Rose

o no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I dropped melted cheese on mine yesterday, and went into a BLIND PANIC! so I feel your pain.

If I were you I'd wash the light ones again - ON THEIR OWN, to try and get as much of the black out as possible!
- put them on a COLD wash!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

also, try wearing them again to "soften" them up a bit...


----------



## Beach Bum

QUICKLY wash the light pair in cold water several times...to get the dye out.....


----------



## ShelleyBaby

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/i-just-threw-my-uggs-washing-machine-lets-258915.html

You should read that thread. The girl who made it had a few tips for washing them in the washing machine successfully.

Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## stylelaw

Ugg will return them! they did for me! send them in!


----------



## ringing_phone

I'm not sure of the proper name, but there is something you can buy (like a buffer)- I call it an Ugg eraser.  It will bring back the some of the softness to your Uggs... obviously they won't be as soft as if you bought them brand new, but they won't be stiff anymore.  I used this on mine after washing them in the washing machine and it worked.


----------



## phillytastykake

i just washed my cardy uggs in a regular washing machine and dryer (they are brand new. i only washed them because like a dummy i wore them in the snow on(11/21) friday and salt got all over them). i simply put the washer on a delicate cycle with regular detergent and filled it with clothes. i put the uggs on the outside of the machine and sum sheets near the center. when they were done i simply put them in the dryer on a low heat setting with the cardboard shapers inside (yes, inside the wet boot) and let them dry. i didnt let them finish the cycle cuz i was too excited to see how they looked. the inside was barely damp but fluffy just like new. (i hate when they get them imprint of my foot. lol!) the best part was that unlike the classics they had no creases. when you u wash the classics if  you stuff them with plastic bags or wrap the shapers they came with in plastic then wash and dry them they will also look new. without creases!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

stylelaw said:


> Ugg will return them! they did for me! send them in!


 
really???
do they only do that in the USA?


that's Great service!!!!!!!!!!
:okay:


----------



## purly

Seeing this old thread reminded me that I wanted to try this on my Uggs. I did them over the weekend in a regular old fashioned washer and dryer, wrapped inside a blanket. I used the regular amount of soap for a load of laundry, did them on regular warm wash, and took them out of the dryer halfway through running. They came out fine, a little damp on the inside but that dried in two days. Last night I put a pair of the replacement insoles Ugg makes inside and they felt good as new. I was amazed.

One thing though, I think they got smaller around the calf. Is that possible?

Nevertheless, I like them better this way. They were pretty much dead before now!


----------



## Tracy

i followed the OP's instructions and it worked for mine! total drying time in dryer was only 40 minutes on low heat. they came out damp and dried in a day.


----------



## christa

Oh SUPER!  My UGGs are a bit large..I have such tiny feet..maybe I'll try washing them only for shrinkage  I'm about to buy new ones in a smaller size..therefore the old ones could be the perfect pair for testing this theory..


----------



## Chanel Angel

try this at your own risk..but this is what i do to clean mine. I put my uggs in the sink filled with very warm (but not HOT) water and a gentle cleanser. Ive used liquid laundry soap before. Wash them with your hands, squish them, but dont really just leave them to soak forever. Then drain the water, (it will have lots of dye) and refill sink with cool water and rinse. They are a bit tough to rinse, so youll want to repeat the rinsing a few times. Then squeeze out as much water as you can, and stuff boots with thick shop towels or cotton towels. let air dry (change the towels once or twice with dry ones) I leave them stuffed to dry to regain their shape. After they are dry they will be very stiff and rough feeling, but i just brush them with a suede type brush and it makes them soft again. works great for me...hope this helps


----------



## quickchekgirl16

Thanks for all your help! They are FINALLY clean and soft again, thanks to ALL OF YOUR HELP!!! I love you ladies ::sniff::sniff:: what would I do without you??


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Oh wow they came out well!!! I may try it with my old ones.


----------



## csewallh

I just washed my 4 year old sand Uggs and they came out great. I used a brush and protector and I'm super glad I did; they look revived and some of the old stains came out too.


----------



## boombambaybee

So yeah... i've heard that many people did it and they turned out fine. My UGG slippers are really old and dirty, so i figured WHADDA HEY?! 
I threw them into my top load washing machine with half a cup of tide detergent with downy fabric softener in it. 
idc what people think... and i dont really care for the ugg cleaners
i hope they turn out fine 
i'll be back in a couple of hours to tell you how they turned out!
ill post pics. 
wish me luck


----------



## boombambaybee

So yeah a couple hours before today, i threw my ugg slippers in the washing machine! 

yupp, that's right!
with some tide detergent! *double*

now, they're almost dry, so i took some pictures... but before, ill tell you what happened.

my ugg slippers were really dirty on the inside (the fleece or fur or w/e ), , so i decided to wash them... i didn't really think of hand washing em so... i threw em in the washing machine!
and YES,  i know that i'm not supposed to and you guys probably think i was stupid ... yeah i was but i really dont care  i used half a cup of tide detergent. after they were washed, i threw them in the dryer on low heat with a bunch of towels and kept them there for about 20 minutes.
When i took them out, they were half dry so i took them out and stuffed them with a bunch of paper towels, so they wouldn't lose their shape.

now, they're almost dry... and youre probably wondering WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM?!!!

sooo... ill tell you.
1.) they lost their soft texture 
2.) the sheepskin/fleece on the inside is all nice and puffy and clean
3.) the sheepskin/leather on the outside is all wrinkled 

that's pretty much it. so... to fix 2/3 things...
1.) i'm planning on buying mink oil or neatsfoot oil to restore their soft texture
3.) im going to stuff them with a bunch of paper towels when the mink oil/neatsfoot is on them

soo... pretty much it half ruined them and half didn't 
to me... they're descent looking but i hate their texture and the wrinkles 
when i buy the oil, ill post more pictures.

comment telling me what you think of their look, and if you think i should buy the oil. has this happened to anyone before? and what did you do about the texture? what kind of oil or what product did you buy?
bellow are attached pictures of them.


----------



## boombambaybee

should i buy the oil or not?
has this happened to anyone?
if so, what did you do about the texture?
what do you think of their look?


----------



## jenbuggy85

i dont think they look bad at all! how long have you had them?? They look pretty good to me!


----------



## RaquelleBelle

so, how'd they turn out?

 or  or ?

lol


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

i put my chestnut classic shorts in the washing machine and the exact same happened to mine. faded a little and the sheepskin crinkled and felt kinda weird. i used a suede brush on it though and the texture is closer to what it was originally like. not exactly the same, but very close. i'd rather have a slightly faded pair than a gross, smelly, stained pair, which is what i had before. they're still totally wearable, and i've saved a bit of cash cos i thought i was going to have to buy new ones.


----------



## ColdSteel

There was a thread in here about washing Uggs. Hers turned out pretty well.


----------



## ahertz

Read this thread, it's full of useful info:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/i-just-threw-my-uggs-washing-machine-lets-258915.html


----------



## ILUVCHI

:tumbleweed:


----------



## poppincourt

oooooo, please do tell ur results!!! inquiring minds would like to know the outcome


----------



## shonntew

I have washed mine before too, they just seemed to shrink a little for me


----------



## D0llface10

Your suppose to wash your UGGS with a warm soapy rag. If they get all smelly and gross and dirty...its time for a new pair. They wear down just like any other shoe you would buy maybe even more.


----------



## chinahopes

Hey everyone

I'm wondering, has anyone ever tried to wash Uggs on gentle?  A recent rain basically ruined my Uggs with watermarks.  And I'm thinking about trying to wash them in the washing machine. Because if they really get ruined, it won't make TOO much of a difference, since they look pretty terrible right now with the toe area really dark.  

They are short & gray.

I have the Ugg Care Kit but it doesn't help.

Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Magdeline

I haven't tried this, but I would think that it would just make a watermark cover (hopefully evenly) the entire shoe. What would happen to the inside though, I wonder... 

Maybe you could just try moistening the entire outside (perhaps using a sponge to dab at them) or handwashing and the putting them in an area where they will dry quickly (I have put mine on top of the heating vent, but since you're in sunny SC, you might not have the heat on right now). I don't know what is in the Ugg Care Kit (does it have the little pumice stone + brush to "fluff" suede?- if not, you could try those items to even out the marks)

Good luck!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Check out this thread...
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/i-just-threw-my-uggs-washing-machine-lets-258915.html


----------



## Magdeline

^ So it looks like washing them shouldn't ruin them, and hopefully will get out the water marks! Good luck!


----------



## annemerrick

I did this recently with a black pair that my son had left outside for quite a while.  I threw them in with some towels, and left them out to airdry.  They were fine!  I say go fo it!!!


----------



## mikoism

chinahopes said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm wondering, has anyone ever tried to wash Uggs on gentle?  A recent rain basically ruined my Uggs with watermarks.  And I'm thinking about trying to wash them in the washing machine. Because if they really get ruined, it won't make TOO much of a difference, since they look pretty terrible right now with the toe area really dark.
> 
> They are short & gray.
> 
> I have the Ugg Care Kit but it doesn't help.
> 
> Anyone ever tried this?


i did this with an old pair of cream uggs and they got somewhat clean, but you can't do it many times or you'll melt whatever glue and shenanigans are keeping the Ugg together...


----------



## guccimamma

i have a pair of uggs from 1986...(i worked in a surf-shop in high school)

i haven't worn them in probably 5 years....

but i wore them constantly for about 15 years...and every 6 months to 1 year i would wash them in the machine....

they were fine! 

the older uggs were much more durable than the current ones, but as long as they don't have color (washed my daughter's lavender ones..and the color faded) they should be fine

i'd be hesitant washing darker colors


----------



## pepy680

it is PERFECTLY FINE to  wash ur uggs in the machine. but just do not dry them in the dryer. i have chocolate ones and it made my washing mashine allllll muddy looking.and they r still wet. it can taake 3-9 days for them to fully dry. but its usually 3 -5 for short ugs and 5-9 for the long ones


----------



## yayayea1

going to wash my cream pair now!


----------



## mcb100

sorry, i thought i'd revive this thread because i don't wanna make a new thread on virtually the same topic.

i just did this with my sand colored uggs. (I got a huge stain on them, and i don't have anything to lose because the ugg cleaner didn't take the stain out)

i put them in the washer on the delicate cycle, but i didn't line the washer with towels. 

i'm not putting them in the dryer because i'm too scared that they'll be all stiff. right now, they are soaking wet and i'm hoping they'll be dry in a couple of days.


----------



## jmcadon

Wow...I would never have thought of doing this!


----------



## cherrylollipops

Hi!! I just got some new UGGs, do I have to cleanse and condition them before I spray the stain repellent?

Thanks girls!


----------



## blueragdoll

cherrylollipops said:


> Hi!! I just got some new UGGs, do I have to cleanse and condition them before I spray the stain repellent?
> 
> Thanks girls!



I just sprayed the stain repellent on.  If they're brand new, I wouldn't think that you'd have to clean them first.


----------



## cherrylollipops

^^ thank you!


----------



## shp9690

i wish i had tried this before i threw out my two month used uggs ruined by the salt from the streets


----------



## LabelLover81

I just put my 5 year old Uggs in the washer on Saturday.  They were pretty disgusting as I wore them every winter when I was living in Boston.  They are about 90% dry at this point.  I also bought some new insoles for them.  I think they are going to be in great shape for this winter!  Not brand new, but definitely looking alot better than they were before.  Thanks for the tips ladies!


----------



## radwansk

One year old Ugg slippers washed in washing machine.  I used half cap of Woolite detergent and set the washing machine on the hand wash cycle.  I then allowed the Uggs to air dry.  My Uggs did not fade, did not lose shape, did not shrink, and are void of water marks.  In short they look brand new.


----------



## Hoodster777

My mom just threw my slippers in the washing machine, its a last resort before we replace them. We have a top-loading machine (in an earlier post someone stated to not use one), so I will let you guys know how they turn out!


----------



## Deliham17

How did the top load work? Is it possible to get rid of the smell through the waashing machine or any suggestions?


----------



## Keepallboi

I just washed my uggs....theyre 5 yrs old, looked terrible with salt stains and they were crusty looking and all dried and damaged. I washed them with 2 towels (theyre chestnut classic short for men) and I used about 2/3 scoop (approx 3 table spoons) of this product called NapiSan. I dont know if you can buy it in Canada or the USA, but we have a friend who visits New Zealand couple times a year and she brings us back loads of the stuff (we live in Canada). Its similar to oxy clean but it isnt as harsh and it gets even more stuff out (so its better than oxy clean). Its really worked on my UGGs!!! now there is some spots on the heel where it looks like salt was just so badly caked on, and I didnt clean them at the end of last winter, or protect them for a while, I neglected them, so a little white on the heel is definitely fine by me....it was salt that couldnt come off, not the washer that ruined them. But the rest of the UGGs look great!!! I had some colour loss on the towels, so I suggest using old towels that you dont care about, dont use white towels.

I then put the 2 wet towels, UGGs and 3 more dry towels (all towels are bath towel size) in the dryer with about 8 bounce sheets and I put it on the delicate cycle on medium heat and low spin. I ran it through this cycle twice, each cycle is 35 min !!!! I was scared they might shrink a lot, but the cycle really wasnt that hot, the key IMO is to never let the UGGs get super hot from the dryer, bc that will shrink them and melt the glue. The temp inside my dryer on delicate is almost like the temp of the heat coming out of an air vent, warm but not burning. So after that I stuffed them with paper towel and a bounce sheet each (bc the wet lining could start to smell if there was no bounce) and now they are sitting in my room drying. It might take a few days for them to be fully dry, but so far they look WAY better than before. I will need to brush them with a suede brush, then spray with protector spray (I have the UGG spray) and then brush again

But Ive managed to save a pair of UGGs that I was about to throw out!!!! Who knew I could simply wash them LOL. I thought id try this pair bc they were my worst pair, most stained, oldest pair, and if they were ruined Id keep them for wearing around my house when I do outside winter chores etc like shovelling snow. But now that they came out in excellent condition, I have a method to clean my UGGs thats easier, faster and better than using the UGG care kit IMO (I've used the cleaner and care kit before, it didnt really work that well for me and my UGGs lost a LOT of dye in the process, my hands got all stained!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Great thread!  

I have a pair of Classic Tall Sand Uggs.  I have had them for 4 years and they have never been treated with anything and I've never owned or used the Ugg Care Kit.  With this being said, am I okay to throw mine in the front load washing machine with a few towels?


----------



## Keepallboi

SouthernBelle11 said:
			
		

> Great thread!
> 
> I have a pair of Classic Tall Sand Uggs.  I have had them for 4 years and they have never been treated with anything and I've never owned or used the Ugg Care Kit.  With this being said, am I okay to throw mine in the front load washing machine with a few towels?



That's what I just did !!! Mine hadn't been treated in at least 2 years. And I don't think it matters anyways. Just use a delicate cycle and low spin, then low heat and low spin for the dryer and also don't put too much detergent in. I use approx 3 tablespoons of napisan which is like oxyclean but you could also use powdered detergent.


----------



## lgancheva

Thank you for the useful thread! 

I have a pair of Classic Tall Chocolate Uggs. I have had them for 4 weeks and they look great. My boyfriend has a Classic Black pair of UGGS for more than 5 years now. We recently washed them with the products from the special UGGs
washing kit and all the stains disappeared! I'd suggest in stead of taking the risk with the washing machine, just to wash them with the shampoo. Good luck!


----------



## Zhenya

Hello Ladies,

I washed my wife's UGGs (3 button Bailies) in our washer and dried them on the lowest temperature setting (as I saw in this thread). They came out mostly clean, but also very wrinkled. Any ideas on how I can clear the wrinkles (if its even possible)? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jana123

Hello Ladies! Thank you so much for this tip! I washed my beige baily buttons with a wool detergent on the lowest cycle and they turned out just beautifully! I was just about to throw them away but now i will wear them again and i can spend the money saved on a new handbag


----------



## kcf68

Yup my MIL has all types of Uggs and she just tosses them in the washer and air dries them!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my cat peed on my uggs which i had for about 3 years I tried cleaning them with wet cloth but the pee stain is still there I was just thinking of throwing them out but i def dont want to buy another pair. Im not really a fan but I do love how they keep my feet so warm


----------



## colorblock

Wow - didn't know this.  Will definitely try this when my (new) pair gets dirty.  Thanks!


----------



## pjrufus

Going to wash my Uggs now. I don’t worry much about stains, I only wear them around the house in cold weather, we have a very cold house. The last few weeks, every time I wear them, my ankles itch terribly. They are 2 years old, when you think about it, it’s like wearing socks for 2 yrs. without washing, yuck!

Glad I found this thread, was going to try washing them or throwing them out!


----------



## snsaher12

First, you need to remove dust from the boots with a suede brush.
After removing the dust, now clean your entire boots with microfiber cloth gently.
UGG Cleaner specifically made for UGG slippers and boots.
Shake well before applying UGG cleaner.
Moisten the surface with a clean, damp sponge.
Apply a small amount of formula to the damp sponge and gently scrub. Remove residue with a sponge.
Don’t do anything else now; just keep it for dry in a cool and ventilated place.
Avoid using hair dryer and sunlight.
After dry, the shoes now need to apply UGG Protector on the upper area.
Shake well before using a UGG protector and always use it in the ventilated area due to his smell and chemicals.
Hold the UGG protector 6 inches away from your boots, and spry evenly upper is a little wet, not soaked.
Now let it be for dry in the open air and avoid any kind of direct heat and sunshine.
Once dry, use suede brush and brush in the same direction to restore the original appearance.
Now you can use UGG shoe renew spray inside the UGG boots to prevent bad smell.
Let it dry.
Read More: How To Clean UGG


----------

